# shooting sticks



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

So I normally make my shooting sticks out of whatever cheap graphite golf shafts I have laying around, super light that way. But my buddy needed some and he's too lazy to make any so this is what I had laying around. Two large tomato stakes you can pick up at home depot, some decoy cord and electrical tape. I cut them to the length I wanted, then I drilled a hole throw both of them, I then threaded the decoy cord through them both and tied a bunch of knots. That decoy cord really sinches/stretches well. I then used electrical tape on areas where the sticks touch so they don't make any noise. Pretty easy and super light.


----------

